# Foreign policy magazine on kindle



## mouse2kindle (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everybody, i just downloaded the Foreign Policy magazine, changed it to mobi and sent it to my kindle, i dont know if i did something wrong or why, i can open the magazine see the pages but the whole page of the magazine is too small, zooming in doesnt help neither changing the size of the letter. Somebody pls give me an advice on how to reshape or format the magazie to make it readable


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

I am assuming you are using Calibre to do this. If so then you can sometimes get problems when converting from one ebook format to another. To fix this you need to download the magazine directly into MOBI format. You can do this by clicking on "Preferences" then "Behaviour" and then set "Preferred Output Format" to "MOBI". Now download the magazine again and hopefully it should work.

Robin


----------

